# Partnership with a Greek company



## Evva (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello,
We are interested in business visa invitations to Greece (from Greek companies) for Russian citizens.


----------



## AnnaM (Jan 30, 2013)

Evva, are you going to work in Greece or just need a visa invitation?


----------



## Evva (Mar 13, 2013)

AnnaM, just visa invitations


----------



## AnnaM (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, I am not sure that this is very easy. The documents are usually checked carefully. But I hope that you will find what you are looking for.


----------

